# Beautiful GSD listed on craigslist



## Jaesthetic (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is allowed in this forum, but I was browsing craigslist and I saw an ad for a 13 month old GSD from a well known breeder (who sells puppies for around $6000) who is being rehomed because the owner doesn't have enough time for it. It made me sad to see such a lovely dog being sold this way especially because he looks like a working line and someone who might not know how to properly raise one might buy him, not to mention who knows what kind of home he might go into. The owner mentions that he would make a great stud dog, which also just horrifies me especially for in LA where bybs are rampant. 

If this isn't allowed, I'll be happy to take it down, but I was hoping someone who has experience with these dogs might be able to look into it. 
https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/5920805618.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

flag it. not supposed to sell dogs on craigslist. And send the info to the breeder.


----------



## Jaesthetic (Apr 7, 2016)

I both flagged it and emailed the breeder earlier this afternoon, but have not heard back. It frustrates me because if you look at dogs/puppies for sale on craigslist in Los Angeles there are innumerable ads and even if it does get taken down, the owner could easily post on another adlist site (e.g. oodle, recycler, etc).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

You can charge a rehoming fee on CL, in fact it's recomended. The question becomes how much is a rehoming fee versus buying a dog. The breeder should know what's going on and since it's still up CL probably doesn't see an isdue with the fee.


----------

